# Soow in conduit



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

PVC, underwater (salt) about 20' total. A 5 conductor going to a boat hoist. Dock builder already installed the wire because it was connected to the motor from the factory. I say it's not good. Builder says it's done all the time. I replaced mine with THHN/THWN, what's your thought? I don't want to have to pull it out after it swells.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I wouldn't for a number of reasons. First, SOOW can't be used as permanent building wire, 400.8. 

Second, not all cord is created equal. There is some of it out there that could outlast THWN. But some of it will rot away pretty fast. Be a shame to find out he pulled in the second kind.

-John


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I know it can't be used as permanent building wire, but is this really considered "building" wiring. It's a dock. I've looked thru the code a little in the 400's section but really didn't see the answer I was looking for.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

For what it is worth if I was going to pull the cord out and pull single conductor in I would likely use XHHW or USE etc. THWN is not that great in wet locations even though it is legal.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

It only 3/4" PVC so I don't think I'll get the underground cable with 5 conductors in there. And as far as I know, around here XHHW is only aluminum. The THWN doesn't bother me, it's been in these locations for years and still going ( as long as it wasn't damaged upon install). 

I was really looking for the legal reason. Most dock guys had no argument before. It's just this one. **EDIT. Such as, "not allowed when subject to continuous water submergence".


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Every failed hoist I have ever serviced here has factory SO whips and a MC 90 on the motor, outside, exposed to all the elements.

They come from the hoist manufacturer that way, which blows my mind.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Every failed hoist I have ever serviced here has factory SO whips and a MC 90 on the motor, outside, exposed to all the elements.
> 
> They come from the hoist manufacturer that way, which blows my mind.


And they passed inspection too didn't they? Go figure.


----------

